# gas vs. diesel



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just put a down payment on this sweet heart.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> I just checked the wifes it is exactly 16.0mpg that is less than they "told" us it would be. She probably carries 300 pounds in the bed at all times.
> 
> Cole


I drive "better" than your wife. I also pull trailers, race fords, and never miss a orange light..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just put a down payment on this sweet heart.


Is it diesel? Then................YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

angus242 said:


> Definitely both. However, isn't the price the same with gas over there?


Ya, I think both are quite a bit higher than US there. I know for sure though the diesel fuel there is much cleaner than here in the US. They have a train system in Europe unlike anything here in the states, one reason why driving auto's there is more expensive than here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Is it diesel? Then................YES!!!!!!!!


Hell yeah, hope I can haul some machinery with it.:laughing:

The cap should keep my kapex dry and a place for the kids to ride.:laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

My f450 gets 17mpg in town on the highway it drops to 15mpg. IT doesn't matter if I pull a trailer it always ends up being the same mpg. The 93 2wd ranger gets 22 driving like and idiot and 25 driving normal. 

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just put a down payment on this sweet heart.


That will be cool when your chop saw cost 4x what your truck is worth.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just put a down payment on this sweet heart.


But it's not GREEN!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hell yeah, hope I can haul some machinery with it.


Ahh the 1.6TD, had that engine in my 1984 VW Quantum. :thumbsup:



> Don't kid yourself, oil changes are money makers. The shops either buy bulk with a huge discount or buy by the quart or gallon again with a huge discount. My mechanic lets me buy parts from Ford with his account number. If my walk in price is $100 his price is $70. This is another way how dealerships or shops make money on service. Some times they make more off the part than installing it!


My mechanic charges 85/hr. Both of us running out own businesses we talk hard numbers, optimal profit rations for a garage etc. I know they make a profit on oil changes but if that's all they did it would not be a very profitable operation. Its used more as an opportunity to find something else wrong WHILE the car is still on the hoist. As he likes to say if they are opening hoods they aren't making money.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> and a place for the kids to ride.:laughing:


Just throw a bunch of those colored balls back there. If they're good enough for Ikea, they're good enough for you!.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just put a down payment on this sweet heart.


My favorite part is the dent
:laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

angus242 said:


> You know that's ALL from the emissions. Thanks to the bullsh!t EPA regulations, they took a more efficient motor and by "cleaning it up" made it use _more_ fuel. That's like throwing rocks in the Grand Canyon.




That's why I have the v10 now.

I was a diesel guy for 10 yrs, then when it was time to trade up the 6.0 debacle was in effect, so I got a 5.4 f250 for a few years till the 6.4 was released. And as it turns out, the 6.4it gets similar mileage as the v10:blink:

The v10 is renowned for durability, It will pull everything I'll ever hook to it. I'll trade $25/week of extra fuel for known reliability.

If it ever goes back to the glory days of diesel, I'll go back.


Remember the 70's and 80's were bad for gasoline motors but now days they seem to have it figured out.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> The v10 is renowned for durability, It will pull everything I'll ever hook to it. I'll trade $25/week of extra fuel for known reliability.


I'm not here to debate which is better. That's an opinion. However, I don't think the reliability of a diesel motor should really be questioned (long term). But OK, I'll admit to the reputation of the Ford 6.0 being "troublesome". I'll reply to that with this statement:
The 2006 Ford 6.0 diesel motor was the LEAST warrantied of any Ford F-Series trucks (and E-Series too) in the US. Now look at the stats of how many Superduty pickups were sold with diesel compared to gas. Yes, the 6.0 can have issues but I think it was a bit more media hype than reality.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I had an '05E450 with the 6.0 tuned it up with the diablo tuner. had an oil pump go at 30K under warranty. after that. not a single problem till i got rid of it 5 yrs later.. I guess its all on the luck you have.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

hughjazz said:


> That's why I have the v10 now.
> 
> I was a diesel guy for 10 yrs, * then when it was time to trade up the 6.0 debacle was in effect, so I got a 5.4 f250 for a few rs till the 6.4 was released. And as it turns out, it gets similar mileage as the v10:blink:*


You shouldn't be so blindly loyal to one manufacturer.

I know of a few Ford V10 owners. One is my father in law who is the service adviser at the local Ford dealership. He bought it because he lives 3 miles from work and it was tremendously discounted price with that engine.

Another guy has two of them for his excavating company. They used them for two years before they switched to diesel. The V10's are now used only as plow trucks. A friend of mine drives one of those plow trucks and says he can actually see the fuel needle move while driving around with the plow or pulling anything.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

MJW said:


> You shouldn't be so blindly loyal to one manufacturer.



It's not blind.:laughing:

Of the big 3 the f250/f350 has been my choice for the last 10 yrs.

I edited my post above, It may have been unclear. The 6.4 reportedly gets very similar mileage as the v10. 
I get 11-13 mpg mixed.

I am happy with that. 



I do agree the diesel would get much better mileage with plowing than a v10. 

I had a diesel plow, then a gas plow. The diesel could operate at least twice as long on a tank of fuel.:thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

> Angus said ]But OK, I'll admit to the reputation of the Ford 6.0 being "troublesome". I'll reply to that with this statement:
> The 2006 Ford 6.0 diesel motor was the LEAST warrantied of any Ford F-Series trucks (and E-Series too) in the US.


I may have worded that wrong before.
I wasn't meaning to trash on a 6.0. I know they can be very reliable,and long living especially if no tuners etc, are added. 
Given the right circumstance I'd probably buy one.
But I have read to many complaints and warnings from FTE to fully trust one, especially now that it would be out of warranty.
Then the 6.4, Seems to be reliable but mileage suffers (EPA) to the point where the mileage benefit is limited. For me the gas engine was the right choice.

I had a 1997 ram, with the 12v, now that was a good engine. it seems like the days of the simple mechanical diesels are gone.:confused1:

IMO, no matter what engine your truck has, from any MFG It will likely last to the end of the trucks useful life anyway.
After 250k miles, the thing is beat, even if the engine is flawless the front end is loose, it squeaks, the seats are ripped , it leaks oil u joints, tranny, transfer case, rear axle etc.

When I bought this truck, the priorities were.

1.F250/f350
2.under 125k miles
3. Unless it was a 7.3 powerstroke, it had to be post 2005 (coil spring front)
4.$14,000 or less
5.Diesel if it was the right deal. 



http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/picked-up-v10-f350-today-88687/


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

hughjazz said:


> It's not blind.:laughing:
> 
> Of the big 3 the f250/f350 has been my choice for the last 10 yrs.


I'm scratching my head on that one. :whistling :blink:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

MJW said:


> I'm scratching my head on that one. :whistling :blink:




I like the superduty the best :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> Then the 6.4, Seems to be reliable but mileage suffers (EPA) to the point where the mileage benefit is limited. For me the gas engine was the right choice.


I think for now, I'd agree with not wanting a 6.4. I know the low mileage issues are because of EPA requirements and can be worked around. However, I do also think there are some quality control issues with the engine too. International knew Ford was ditching them as a diesel supplier and I feel QC went down the drain. I know there is a big problem with the castings of the water pumps that dump a lot of aluminum slag into the coolant system and clog the radiators causing over heating issues. Sad because I think the 6.4 has potential. But with the precautions needed, it's not worth it to me until their prices come down first.

As for brand loyalty, so what. I will never own any other truck than a Ford. That's my prerogative and possible curse :laughing:


----------

